# quelle solution pour scanner ?



## boiperso (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour
Pour des raisons professionnelles (suis commercial) je dois scanner des commandes papier et les envoyer par mail via mon ipad tous les soirs à mes employeurs. 
Je souhaite acheter un scanner à défilement pour le peu d'encombrement
Lequel me conseilleriez vous ? Comment ça fonctionne ? Par Bluetooth ? Usb ?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2012)

Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement prendre une photo avec les nombreuses applications de scanner dispo&#8201;? Ça redresse l'image, l'optimise si c'est du texte et surtout, c'est bien plus rapide.


----------



## Lauange (15 Août 2012)

Hello

Pour ma part j'utilise une imprimante multi fonction epson sx 440w. Elle me permet de scanner des rapports et d'imprimer depuis mon ipad. Cout 89 .


----------



## boiperso (15 Août 2012)

> Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement prendre une photo


parce que c'est impossible au niveau qualité du rendu photo de l'Ipad2. J'ai plusieurs fois essayé c'est médiocre et inexploitable professionnellement. 



> Pour ma part j'utilise une imprimante multi fonction epson sx 440w.


non car je suis commercial avec 22 départements donc souvent en voyage


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Le problème, c'est que l'iPad n'est pas un ordinateur à part entière, mais plutôt un terminal. On ne peut donc y brancher que des périphériques disposant d'un serveur réseau (imprimantes multifonctions wifi notamment), ou ayant été prévus pour fonctionner avec cet appareil (pilote spécifique ou compatible fourni par le constructeur ou par Apple). Le choix est donc limité, et toute la question est donc de pouvoir trouver la perle rare.

Certains utilisateurs d'iPad affirment avoir utilisé avec succès ces deux modèles de scanners portables : Handyscan, IRIScan Anywhere2 (ils nécessitent un adaptateur USB Apple)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2012)

boiperso a dit:


> parce que c'est impossible au niveau qualité du rendu photo de l'Ipad2. J'ai plusieurs fois essayé c'est médiocre et inexploitable professionnellement.
> 
> 
> non car je suis commercial avec 22 départements donc souvent en voyage



à part passer sur un macbook air, je ne voit pas de solution...


----------



## boiperso (15 Août 2012)

http://www.lhommemoderne.fr/scanner-portable-handyscan-p-3081.html


> Handyscan, IRIScan Anywhere2


concernant ces 2 appareil est ce que l'adaptateur USB de l'IPAD permet la connexion ? j'ai entendu dire qu'il permettait uniquement de connecter des appareil photo. Des scanners aussi ? Comment sont ils reconnus ? l'envoi des scans se fait comment ?
http://www.maxordi.net/produit-8682-Scanner-Portable-Autonome-IRIScan-Anywhere-2.html


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2012)

le kit usb ne sert absolument qu'à l'appareil photo... sauf Jailbreak... mais ce n'est pas une solution pro de jailbreaké, ne serait ce que pour la pérénitée de la solution...


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2012)

boiperso a dit:


> concernant ces 2 appareil est ce que l'adaptateur USB de l'IPAD permet la connexion ? j'ai entendu dire qu'il permettait uniquement de connecter des appareil photo. Des scanners aussi ? Comment sont ils reconnus ? l'envoi des scans se fait comment ?
> [URL="http://www.maxordi.net/produit-8682-Scanner-Portable-Autonome-IRIScan-Anywhere-2.html"]


N'étant actuellement plus en contact avec les personnes qui m'en ont parlé, je ne saurais donner plus de détail sur la manière dont ils fonctionnent effectivement avec l'iPad.

(Au passage, on m'a aussi parlé du Ion DocuScan, toujours via une connexion USB.)

Je ne saurais donc garantir que ces appareils fonctionnent bien sans jailbreak sur l'adaptateur USB de l'iPad, mais la présence d'un lecteur de carte mémoire SD (ou mcro-SD) le laisse néanmoins supposer. J'imagine que les fichiers doivent alors apparaître sur l'iPad dans un dossier d'un support de stockage externe.

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'enregistrement autonome des images sur une carte SD autorise à récupérer celles-ci à l'aide d'un lecteur de cartes SD séparé branché sur l'iPad, dont j'ai déjà vu quelques modèles en magasins.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------




Moumou92 a dit:


> le kit usb ne sert absolument qu'à l'appareil photo... sauf Jailbreak... mais ce n'est pas une solution pro de jailbreaké, ne serait ce que pour la pérénitée de la solution...


Chez Apple, l'adaptateur pour appareil photo est vendu accompagné d'un lecteur de carte SD, ce qui réglerait le problème en cas d'incompatibilité de la connexion USB.

Mais j'ai également vu sur Internet quelques périphériques USB standards (HID, MSC) dont on assurait qu'ils fonctionnaient sur iPad, et pourtant il n'était nulle part fait référence au jailbreak.


----------



## boiperso (15 Août 2012)

sinon ya ça qui fonctionne très bien parait il
http://www.amazon.com/iConvert-Scan...=UTF8&qid=1344956192&sr=8-1&keywords=IConvert

le truc est que ça scanne qu'à une résolution de 300, sais pas pour des doc texte si ça va

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------

sinon l'idéal serait un scanner qui transmette les doc par Bluetooth ou wifi...


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2012)

Une résolution de seulement 150 dpi est très suffisante pour du texte. Avec 300 dpi, on peut scanner très correctement des photos, et même les zoomer ensuite modérément.


----------



## boiperso (15 Août 2012)

ok merci bien de toutes ces infos 
bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Août 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> Chez Apple, l'adaptateur pour appareil photo est vendu accompagné d'un lecteur de carte SD, ce qui réglerait le problème en cas d'incompatibilité de la connexion USB.
> 
> Mais j'ai également vu sur Internet quelques périphériques USB standards (HID, MSC) dont on assurait qu'ils fonctionnaient sur iPad, et pourtant il n'était nulle part fait référence au jailbreak.




et bien c'est une arnaque... Apple a une politique très clair à ce sujet... L'USB ne sert qu'à brancher un appareil photo ou un carte SD, et encore pour récupérer automatiquement les images présentes dans le répertoire DCIM... Tu ne peut rien en faire d'autre...

il y a quelque temps on pouvait, mais Apple à alors diminuer l'alimentation de ce port USB qui ne peut donc plus être détourné...


----------



## Lauange (19 Août 2012)

boiperso a dit:


> sinon ya ça qui fonctionne très bien parait il
> http://www.amazon.com/iConvert-Scan...=UTF8&qid=1344956192&sr=8-1&keywords=IConvert
> 
> le truc est que ça scanne qu'à une résolution de 300, sais pas pour des doc texte si ça va
> ...



Cela  me parait la meilleure solution.


----------



## boiperso (19 Août 2012)

oui je crois


----------



## boiperso (8 Septembre 2012)

impossible de l'acheter depuis la France ! pas de livraison possible
http://www.amazon.com/iConvert-Scann...words=IConvert
qui a une idée !!?


----------



## leorose (14 Janvier 2013)

j' ai croisé cette solution sur le web. je crois qu'il y a une version complètement nomade 
http://getdoxie.com/


----------

